# New tire - reccommendations please!!



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Had a blow out on Emirates Road yesterday, result being I now need to replace a tire on my lovely 2 month old Pathfinder :-( 
Does anyone have any reccommendations of where to get a replacement which won't cost the earth? (and if possible will reset the tire pressure sensor)
Am going to call Nissan, but suspect that won't be pretty!!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I use MSW, they don't try to rip you off and they're customer service is very good. Wherever you get sorted make sure that you check the year of manufacture of the tyre as some dodgy places will try to stick two year old rubber on if they think you won't notice.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Never get a replacement from the dealer; will cost you twice as much. Getting it from the shops is a much cheaper option however again, make sure not to get ripped off. The best way is to directly go to a company outlet e.g. Bridgestone in Jebel Ali - they will match the price of the shop, you know the tire is genuine, you get extras like warranty, 10K rotation etc etc. The bridgestone workshop in JA is really nice - if you work in JA, they will do pick and drops to your office as well.


----------



## KkiL (Aug 18, 2012)

goto the emarat petrol station before garhoud bridge or on shk zayed road, they offer decent prices although I would say they are 5-10% higher, its fast and u know ur not getting ripped off


----------



## arabenigma (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tire Shop REasonable*

Good people here thought i would spread the lvoe and share as i've called many shops to find good service, good prices, etc.

Whats different about these guys: you donnt hvae to drop your car off for 2-3 days (thats ridiculous really, as it only takes 45 min to change 4 tires)
second no deposit needed, they ordered the tires, i stopped by ONE TIME and they did it within an hour

i got a decent price up front, negotiated a little and they matched a competitors;

Tyres Plus--Sharjah (worth the drive), ask for Kumar, good english, very personable
06.539.6013. They are honest and reliable, they have authentic original michelins, i got them for my audi a7 as they were rated quietest tires:
tirerack (dot com) good site to compare tires..


----------

